# The mirrors edge



## madfordilly (Feb 4, 2015)

A cloud of snow swirled around us, it was hard to see. It soon settled ,and there was mum and dad. That was when I turned and fled, unable take it anymore. I left because I knew what the consequences were, and I didn't like them.


----------



## madfordilly (Feb 4, 2015)

Chapter 2

The dry desert sand was all too familiar. I darn't put my nose to the ground as I would be blinded by one thousand stinging bullets. My mother hated and ignored me. My father constantly thought I was a threat, another stallion waiting to take over the herd and push him out. 
"Blue, are you ok?" My sister was the only one who cared about me.
"What do you think!" I snapped. As soon as the words tumbled out of my mouth I regretted it. Candie had done everything for me. My best friend, My ONLY friend. I owed her a lot.
"I'm...I'm sorry-"
"Save it! It's fine." I backed away. I must be so horrible. Now the only family member I had left, had turned on me. I fled, galloping away, ears flat against my head.I couldn't stay there any longer.
"Blue! Please don't leave me here!":shock:


----------



## madfordilly (Feb 4, 2015)

Chapter 3

My legs ached from running but I couldn't stop. The trees I passed all looked the same.I didn't know where I was going but I knew I had to get away. Soon, tiredness began to kick in and I had to take a breather. I glanced around.
"Where am I?" I muttered to myself. All at once the forest began to come to life, and not in a good way. Noises were loud and frightening, small things scurried around my feet. I now felt I really needed mum and dad. My mouth was dry and my throat burned. No water was around. The only thing thirst quenching was a bush of berries. Even they weren't enough. I pushed my snout through the rotting vegetation, looking for something to eat. Nothing. Something flittered in the corner of my eye. I turned to look at it. 
" A butterfly?! In the middle of winter!" It sure was. It balanced on the flower of a thistle. Finally something to eat. I stumbled over expecting the butterfly to fly away, but it didn't fly away, it swooped over and landed on my nose. I jumped back. I felt sick. My mothers tale was true! I had just failed to believe. Oh how I missed them. When I thought about it properly, I didn't miss them, their endless quarrelling. I smiled and shook the butterfly off my nose. It landed on a willow branch next to the thistles. It was guiding me. I ate the succulent leaves and saved the flowers until morning. I crawled under the hanging branches of the willow and flopped down on the wet ground. I was too exhausted to care what I was sleeping on as long as I was actually sleeping.:think:


----------



## madfordilly (Feb 4, 2015)

Chapter 4

I was so confused. Why would Candie act like that. I definitely was rude. That was probably it. I felt so free, as if nobody could put me down again. I stopped to drink at a reservoir and carried on towards a stream.I raced the wind, mane and tail streaming behind as a galloped full speed into the unknown. I wasn't scared or afraid just FREE! My stomach rumbled. I then realised how alone I was. This was when fear started to drink my confidence until there was NONE left. How was I going to forage for food or protect myself from predators. I walk toward the stream. I fell to my knees in deep despair. I looked into the water, praying that everything would be ok. I felt something light and itchy on my front leg.
"A butterfly?! IN the middle of winter!" It fluttered up above my head, forcing me to look up in curiosity. The strange butterfly continued to fly around making me stand up, I then realised what it was trying to do. It was trying to help me.I traveled to a near by cave shelter with a black thorn bush. 
"Perfect." The stream wasn't far away so before I rested I drank and then trudged back the cave and fell into a deep sleep.:smile:


----------



## madfordilly (Feb 4, 2015)

Chapter 6

"Oh little butterfly, thank you for helping me." I was kneeling down in my cosy willow tree home, the butterfly was on a branch, drying its wings. There was a crack outside the willow tree. Panic rushed through me and I jumped to my feet. The butterfly darted to the back of my home. It flew through its weeping branches. I followed, the leaves whipping my back as I went. I choked on my squeal not wanting any predators to hear me. I set off at a clean canter following the butterfly, giving it all of my trust.I looked back just as a bear roared in anguish and annoyance. My heart skipped a beat and I started to gallop. 
"I didn't know butterflies could fly this fast!" I whinnied as the butterfly sped ahead. It suddenly stopped dead in its tracks.I screeched to a halt.
"Watch it!" The butterfly drifted to the ground.
"No! Don't leave me now!"


----------



## madfordilly (Feb 4, 2015)

I woke up with a start. Something didn't feel right. The musky smell of the cave filled my head, making me dizzy. My neck ached and my knees were scraped from the rough ground. I ground my teeth together, puzzled. I didn't know what was wrong. I snorted and stretched my neck. Ahhh that was better. My mouth felt dry and my stomach was empty. I had used all of my energy the day before and had forgotten to put fuel in the tank. With great effort I got to my feet. I shook the dust and stones off my coat and plodded out of the cave. I lowered my head and sniffed and my scraped knees. I tenderly licked my wounds. Immediately the salty, metallic taste of blood tingled on my taste buds making me throw up my head in disgust. I trudged to the blackthorn bush. The leaves were like heaven to the mouth. The painful thorns didn't matter anymore. I HAD FOOD. I stripped the bush in under an hour and my belly was finally full. I had pride in my step and my mane flowed over my neck like a water fall. I felt like a proper stallion. I high stepped to the steam and lowered my head to drink.Then a noise like the end of the world boomed around the land. Thunder! I skittered away from the stream and back to the cave. That's when I knew what was wrong. What was missing all this time. The butterfly. He was lying limply on the floor of the cave. I nudged him gently with my lip. Nothing. Heart broken, I pleaded for him to stay with me. " Please butterfly, we have come this far. You can't leave me now. I want you to come with me to see a new herd I will join with you. You can play with the foals and fly with us, galloping over the hills and wading through lakes. Just please don't go now." Still nothing happened. I hung my head low and went to the edge of the cave. I took a daffodil between my teeth and pulled it out of the ground. The roots dangled down like evil tentacles from a monster. I placed it down next to the butterfly and cried for my friend. I looked up and a teardrop plopped onto the butterflies wing. A ray of light hit the cave and grew around the butterfly. It lasted for at least five minutes and left as quickly as it came but the butterfly started shaking. HE WAS WARMING UP!
My friend was back.


----------

